# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  removing kitchen unit to install dishwasher

## andrew29

Hi, 
I've ordered a dishwasher and have decided that I need to remove some of the existing kitchen units under the benchtop. 
The unit I need to take out is clearly a seperate unit that butts up against the units on each side. 
I've removed the drawers and doors and removed every screw I can see that might be holding the unit in. 
I was hoping to easily slide the unit out but aas it doesn't seem to want to budge. Although I haven't been forcefull with it yet. 
So my questions are, is it likely that the unit is attached from the back or top of from somewhere i cant see or access? Perhaps I need to remove the kickboard? 
I've attached a photo that might help. 
Thanks heaps

----------


## cabman

the kick board may be holding it in place and u might have to cut it flush with the other cupbaord beside it and look for fixing screws attaching the cupboards to the wall though the back of the cupboard as well have done a few like this u might also want to put a 2*1 rail up the top under the benach just for a bit more suppourt for the benchtop

----------


## Saambo

> Hi, 
> I've ordered a dishwasher and have decided that I need to remove some of the existing kitchen units under the benchtop. 
> The unit I need to take out is clearly a seperate unit that butts up against the units on each side. 
> I've removed the drawers and doors and removed every screw I can see that might be holding the unit in. 
> I was hoping to easily slide the unit out but aas it doesn't seem to want to budge. Although I haven't been forcefull with it yet. 
> So my questions are, is it likely that the unit is attached from the back or top of from somewhere i cant see or access? Perhaps I need to remove the kickboard? 
> I've attached a photo that might help. 
> Thanks heaps

  As stated in the first reply it looks almost certain that the kickboard is attached to the base of the cabinet from underneath with the kickboard 'face' planted on. The face appears to run all the way through underneath the surrounding cabinets. If you have removed all the screws holding the cabinet to the benchtop, wall and adjacent cabinets then the kickboard is the last place to look. If you don't want to salvage the cabinet you're removing then brute force should do the trick to get it out. Be careful that you don't damage the surrounding cabinet faces and though. Cutting through the kickboard can also be tricky given you want a reasonably square cut to make it look neat. Panel saws can be ok. There are vibrating saws designed specifically for such cuts but they cost a bit.  
All the best

----------


## China

Things to look for bench top may have been glued to carcass, draw slide screws my have gone  into the end panel, otherwise it may just be stuck from years of being in place

----------


## GraemeCook

> Things to look for bench top may have been glued to carcass, draw slide screws my have gone  into the end panel, otherwise it may just be stuck from years of being in place

  
Also, check your measurements carefully - do you need to remove that unit, or only the centre partitition and drawer slides? 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Terrian

made sure there are no screws going up into the benchtop?
kickboard is probably held in place with clips.
screws that hold the slides in place may go into adjoining carcas.

----------

